# $50 off your AccuAir purchase!



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Alright, so it's obvious that air-ride is getting bigger and bigger, and more people are getting into it. As we all know, AccuAir is one of the best in the game when it comes to air management. With that being said, I'd like to help anybody looking to purchase an AccuAir setup, by offering you a discount of $50 off a purchase of $500 or more. 

So breaking it down, to hopefully answer any curiosities...

WHO: You, a prospective AccuAir customer (serious customers only, please). 

WHAT: $50 off a purchase of $500 or more (I will give you a coupon/discount code).

WHERE: I believe this offer is only valid when applied to the total directly on AccuAir's site: www.accuairsuspension.com

WHEN: Offer expires 12/31/2011

WHY: AccuAir Suspension sponsored me for my e-Level kit this summer. Along with the components, they provided me with a bundle of discount coupons, to obviously promote their product while offering a discount for those who purchase under my referral. At the same time, I will receive a $50 incentive for every successful (that is, someone who goes through with a qualifying purchase) referral I make.


It's just that simple; you get a nice discount, while I get something too. *Not trying to sell anything here, just trying to help out some fellow enthusiasts.*

If you have been seriously considering going with an AccuAir setup and would like to get a hold of one of these coupon codes, all you have to do is PM me, and I'll give you the code via the private message. That's it!

 :beer: Oh, and Happy Holidays btw!


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Do they stack? Just asking because it would be more useful if it were $200 off $2000


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I honestly don't know..but I'm assuming that probably wouldn't work. lol. Since it says $50 off any purcahse OR MORE...


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice :thumbup: I will be looking to purchase the e-level with touchpad soon. Ive been using the VU4 block with switchbox, Im excited for the level sensors


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Same here. Haven't even gotten the chance to install the e-Level on my A3 yet! Will definitely be sick though.

Just PM me whenever you feel you're ready, and I'll give you the code :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I figure I'll try to keep this at the top so those looking into AccuAir don't miss out :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Holiday season :biggrinsanta::grinsanta::snowcool:


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

I will be pm-ing you in a few weeks. Good stuff.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Do it! 

Whatchu looking forward to getting? :grinsanta:


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Do it!
> 
> Whatchu looking forward to getting? :grinsanta:


 e-level management w/remote for my mk4


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

good looking, for all parties :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

smokedvr6 said:


> e-level management w/remote for my mk4


 Sweet. It's definitely a good system. 



Ben from RI said:


> good looking, for all parties :thumbup:


 Yes sir. It's a great opportunity for anybody looking to get some AccuAir stuff off the bat or even upgrade their current setups :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup: Valid until the end of this year


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

2011?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yessir :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

accuair = best in the business. hands down/end of story


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes sir! You are correct!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Who needs a discount on Accuair?  :wave:


----------

